# help2man install dying



## Weaseal (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't get help2man to build a package...

```
[root@ports ~/ports]# uname -mrs
FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p2 amd64
```


```
[root@ports /usr/ports/misc/help2man]# make clean
===>  Cleaning for help2man-1.38.4
[root@ports /usr/ports/misc/help2man]# make
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License accepted by the user
===>  Extracting for help2man-1.38.4
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for help2man-1.38.4.tar.gz.
===>   help2man-1.38.4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>  Patching for help2man-1.38.4
===>   help2man-1.38.4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>   help2man-1.38.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach/Locale/gettext.pm - found
===>   help2man-1.38.4 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   help2man-1.38.4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>   help2man-1.38.4 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>  Configuring for help2man-1.38.4
checking for perl... perl
checking for module Locale::gettext... no
checking for msgfmt... /usr/local/bin/msgfmt
checking for gcc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables...
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for library containing dlsym... none required
checking for library containing bindtextdomain... none required
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking for makeinfo... /usr/bin/makeinfo
checking for install-info... /usr/bin/install-info
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
===>  Building for help2man-1.38.4
perl help2man.PL
Extracting help2man (with variable substitutions)
[root@ports /usr/ports/misc/help2man]# make package FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=1
===>  Installing for help2man-1.38.4
===>   help2man-1.38.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach/Locale/gettext.pm - found
===>   help2man-1.38.4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>   help2man-1.38.4 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
./mkinstalldirs /usr/local/bin
./mkinstalldirs /usr/local/lib
./mkinstalldirs /usr/local/man/man1
./mkinstalldirs /usr/local/info
install  -o root -g wheel -m 555 help2man /usr/local/bin
install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 $(perl -e 'print +(grep -f, map "$_/$ARGV[0]", map +(length) ? $_ : ".", split ":", $ENV{VPATH} || ".")[0]' 
help2man.1) /usr/local/man/man1
install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 $(perl -e 'print +(grep -f, map "$_/$ARGV[0]", map +(length) ? $_ : ".", split ":", $ENV{VPATH} || ".")[0]' 
help2man.info) \
            /usr/local/info/help2man.info
if test -f /usr/local/info/dir; \

        then \
            /usr/bin/install-info --info-dir=/usr/local/info \
                /usr/local/info/help2man.info; \
        fi
install-info --quiet /usr/local/info/help2man.info /usr/local/info/dir
===>   Compressing manual pages for help2man-1.38.4
gzip: can't stat: /usr/local/man/de/man1/help2man.1: No such file or directory
gzip: can't stat: /usr/local/man/el/man1/help2man.1: No such file or directory
gzip: can't stat: /usr/local/man/fi/man1/help2man.1: No such file or directory
gzip: can't stat: /usr/local/man/fr/man1/help2man.1: No such file or directory
gzip: can't stat: /usr/local/man/it/man1/help2man.1: No such file or directory
gzip: can't stat: /usr/local/man/pl/man1/help2man.1: No such file or directory
gzip: can't stat: /usr/local/man/pt_BR/man1/help2man.1: No such file or directory
gzip: can't stat: /usr/local/man/ru/man1/help2man.1: No such file or directory
gzip: can't stat: /usr/local/man/sv/man1/help2man.1: No such file or directory
gzip: can't stat: /usr/local/man/vi/man1/help2man.1: No such file or directory
===>   Registering installation for help2man-1.38.4
===>  Building package for help2man-1.38.4
tar: lib/bindtextdomain.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/fi/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/pt_BR/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/ru/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/sv/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/vi/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/de/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/el/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/fi/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/fr/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/it/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/pl/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/pt_BR/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/ru/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/sv/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/vi/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_create: make_dist: tar command failed with code 256
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
```

Any ideas?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 4, 2011)

No problem whatsoever, using the exact same steps, on a system where this port was already installed.


----------



## Weaseal (Jan 4, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> No problem whatsoever, using the exact same steps, on a system where this port was already installed.


That's entirely unhelpful but thanks for taking a look


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 4, 2011)

Now you know the port itself is not broken. It's called troubleshooting. You're welcome.


----------



## Weaseal (Jan 4, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Now you know the port itself is not broken. It's called troubleshooting. You're welcome.


Thanks, I'm quite familiar with the concept of troubleshooting.  An initial Google of the error message I'm getting revealed that it's not widespread.  Hoping to pin down something more specific than 'works for me, sucks to be you!'


----------



## gordon@ (Jan 4, 2011)

Try installing the port first. The package is made from the installed files on the system, not the contents of the build directory. Your trace shows you attempted to make the package without installing it.


----------



## Weaseal (Jan 4, 2011)

gordon@ said:
			
		

> Try installing the port first. The package is made from the installed files on the system, not the contents of the build directory. Your trace shows you attempted to make the package without installing it.


Hi Gordon,
Thanks for the input.  I gave that a shot but didn't have much success:

```
[root@ports /usr/ports/misc/help2man]# make clean
===>  Cleaning for help2man-1.38.4
[root@ports /usr/ports/misc/help2man]# make install
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License accepted by the user
===>  Extracting for help2man-1.38.4
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for help2man-1.38.4.tar.gz.
===>   help2man-1.38.4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>  Patching for help2man-1.38.4
===>   help2man-1.38.4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>   help2man-1.38.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach/Locale/gettext.pm - found
===>   help2man-1.38.4 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   help2man-1.38.4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>   help2man-1.38.4 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>  Configuring for help2man-1.38.4
checking for perl... perl
checking for module Locale::gettext... no
checking for msgfmt... /usr/local/bin/msgfmt
checking for gcc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables...
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for library containing dlsym... none required
checking for library containing bindtextdomain... none required
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking for makeinfo... /usr/bin/makeinfo
checking for install-info... /usr/bin/install-info
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
===>  Building for help2man-1.38.4
perl help2man.PL
Extracting help2man (with variable substitutions)
===>  Installing for help2man-1.38.4
===>   help2man-1.38.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach/Locale/gettext.pm - found
===>   help2man-1.38.4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if misc/help2man already installed
./mkinstalldirs /usr/local/bin
./mkinstalldirs /usr/local/lib
./mkinstalldirs /usr/local/man/man1
./mkinstalldirs /usr/local/info
install  -o root -g wheel -m 555 help2man /usr/local/bin
install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 $(perl -e 'print +(grep -f, map "$_/$ARGV[0]", map +(length) ? $_ : ".", split ":", $ENV{VPATH} || ".")[0]' help2man.1) /usr/local/man/man1
install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 $(perl -e 'print +(grep -f, map "$_/$ARGV[0]", map +(length) ? $_ : ".", split ":", $ENV{VPATH} || ".")[0]' help2man.info) \
            /usr/local/info/help2man.info
if test -f /usr/local/info/dir; \
        then \
            /usr/bin/install-info --info-dir=/usr/local/info \
                /usr/local/info/help2man.info; \
        fi
install-info --quiet /usr/local/info/help2man.info /usr/local/info/dir
===>   Compressing manual pages for help2man-1.38.4
gzip: can't stat: /usr/local/man/de/man1/help2man.1: No such file or directory
gzip: can't stat: /usr/local/man/el/man1/help2man.1: No such file or directory
gzip: can't stat: /usr/local/man/fi/man1/help2man.1: No such file or directory
gzip: can't stat: /usr/local/man/fr/man1/help2man.1: No such file or directory
gzip: can't stat: /usr/local/man/it/man1/help2man.1: No such file or directory
gzip: can't stat: /usr/local/man/pl/man1/help2man.1: No such file or directory
gzip: can't stat: /usr/local/man/pt_BR/man1/help2man.1: No such file or directory
gzip: can't stat: /usr/local/man/ru/man1/help2man.1: No such file or directory
gzip: can't stat: /usr/local/man/sv/man1/help2man.1: No such file or directory
gzip: can't stat: /usr/local/man/vi/man1/help2man.1: No such file or directory
===>   Registering installation for help2man-1.38.4
[root@ports /usr/ports/misc/help2man]# make package
===>  Building package for help2man-1.38.4
tar: lib/bindtextdomain.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/fi/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/pt_BR/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/ru/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/sv/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/vi/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/de/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/el/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/fi/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/fr/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/it/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/pl/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/pt_BR/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/ru/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/sv/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/vi/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_create: make_dist: tar command failed with code 256
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
```


----------



## Weaseal (Jan 4, 2011)

*Solved!*


```
[root@ports /usr/ports/misc/help2man]# pkg_replace -RPN /usr/ports/packages/All/help2man-1.38.4.tbz
--->  Installing 'help2man-1.38.4'
--->  Installing '/usr/ports/packages/All/help2man-1.38.4.tbz'
pkg_add: warning: package 'help2man-1.38.4' requires 'p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3', but 'p5-gettext-1.05_3' is installed
** 'help2man-1.38.4' depends on 'p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3', but it is NOT installed!
--->  Processed 1: 1 done, 0 ignored, 0 skipped, 0 failed
```
So I went to /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext and did 'make deinstall clean' and 'make package' and that went okay, saying that p5-gettext had been updated to p5-Locale-gettext.  I was then able to 'make package' on help2man.

Thanks all!


----------



## drclaw (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah the same thing was happening to me on my FreeBSD 8.2 AMD64 install - it's been driving me nuts. Did a `make deinstall clean install package-recursive` on gettext and it's all better now  Thanks for the heads up.


----------

